# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Семинар от компании Logitech: учиться никогда не поздно!

## Labs

Компания Logitech провела обучающий семинар для продавцов торговых сетей «Электросила», «Корона ТЕХНО» и «Зебра» на базе парка активного отдыха «Якутские горы». Швейцарский разработчик уделяет большое внимание не только качеству своей продукции, но и качеству обслуживания покупателей. Поэтому компания регулярно проводит обучающие семинары и тренинги, направленные на повышение уровня обслуживания покупателей и компетентности продавцов. 
Наверняка многие из нас летом мечтают провести хотя бы один рабочий день на природе, вдали от душного города. Именно такую возможность предоставили организаторы семинара для продавцов-консультантов, приехавших со всех уголков Беларуси. Мероприятие прошло в загородном клубе, где участники смогли совместить приятное с полезным: узнать новую информацию о продуктах компании и провести день с коллегами на свежем воздухе. 


Никита Сафронов, технический специалист компьютерного клуба «Тарантул», а в прошлом – известный геймер, разбирающийся во всех тонкостях игровых девайсов, рассказал участникам о том, как правильно продавать игровые устройства Logitech. 
Подобрать идеальную мышь или клавиатуру для геймера – задача не из легких, ведь необходимо знать не только, в какие игры он играет, но и множество других характеристик девайсов: количество программируемых кнопок, смена разрешения, регулировка веса и др. Специально для участников семинара Никита провел интерактивную игру, в ходе которой для нужд конкретного покупателя выбирался лучший для него игровой девайс. Какая мышь идеальна для шутеров, а какая для стратегий, ролевых игр и симуляторов? Сколько часов в день проводит геймер за любимыми играми? Какие основные требования предъявляет игрок к своему аксессуару? Отвечая на каждый вопрос и составляя портрет потребителя, продавцы все ближе подбирались к правильному выбору устройства. Безошибочно ответив на все каверзные вопросы Никиты, они доказали, что с легкостью помогут выбрать нужный товар своему покупателю.


Наталья Тюшкевич, региональный представитель компании Logitech в Республике Беларусь, рассказала о новинках, которые в скором времени появятся на полках белорусских магазинов, а также о том, чему стоит уделить особенное внимание при продаже устройств. Наглядная презентация, сопровождаемая видеороликами и демонстрацией самих девайсов – мышей, клавиатур, веб-камер, акустик и других устройств бренда, помогла участникам семинара еще лучше разобраться в актуальном модельном ряде продукции Logitech, а также в отличительных нюансах каждого из устройств. Интересных фактов было так много, что ребята признались: о многом они ранее не догадывались.


Особого внимания заслуживает мышь Logitech G502 Proteus Core. В G502 Proteus используется особый высокоточный сенсор, который ускоряет передвижение курсора. Этот манипулятор позволяет перемещаться по экрану без всяких торможений и управлять игрой с максимальным комфортом. Новинка предлагает широкий набор программируемых клавиш, отдельные элементы для смены разрешения, усовершенствованное колесо прокрутки, удобную систему управления весом и балансом, и, конечно же, продуманную до мелочей эргономику.


В ходе своего выступления Наталья Тюшкевич затронула также такую важную тему как потребительское поведение поколения «Y», на которое направлены последние разработки компании. Для нынешней молодежи крайне важным является самовыражение и разнообразие эмоционального опыта. Современные молодые люди глубоко вовлечены в цифровые технологии, активно преследуют новые впечатления и именно поэтому любят яркие и необычные устройства, которые помогают им выражать свою индивидуальность.
Бизнес-тренер Оксана Рапацевич, разработавшая ряд программ по культуре торгового обслуживания, влияющей на имидж компании, провела обучающий тренинг для продавцов, присутствовавших на семинаре. Очень важно, чтобы продавцы умели работать с возражениями покупателей и знали, как найти вход из конфликтной ситуации. Именно по этой теме и была проведена бизнес-игра, в ходе которой каждый из участников мог проявить свою изобретательность и смекалку в продаже товаров. 


Серьезность мероприятия подтвердило тестирование участников. Только те, кто успешно прошли тест, получили сертификат, подтверждающий статус квалифицированных специалистов по продажам продукции Logitech. 
«Нам всегда очень приятно посещать семинары от компании Logitech, на которых можно узнать массу интересной и важной информации о девайсах. Общее впечатление от семинара очень приятное. Вся информация была подана легко, доступно и понятно. Особенно запомнилась информация об игровой линейке. Теперь я знаю, какой девайс подойдет лучше для того или иного геймера. Было очень приятно встретиться с коллегами, пообщаться и поделиться опытом, – поделилась своими впечатлениями Надежда Барткевич, продавец-консультант «Короны ТЕХНО».

----------

